# Dankung 1842 single tubes & Bottle cap & 21,5 m



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Trying to find single tubes, that works well with 8 mm steel.

Dankung 1842 is quite good and nice to shoot, but I would like to get some more speed.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot!!





Tag said:


> Amazing accuracy


Thank You very much Ibojoe and Tag :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

awesome accuracy. DANKUNG Premium 1842 has excellent speed in Winter


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

darn nice shot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

crazyslingshot said:


> awesome accuracy. DANKUNG Premium 1842 has excellent speed in Winter





Got Bands said:


> darn nice shot


Thank crazyslingshot and Got Bands :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------

